# Boys Schwinn GREEN Phantom



## StevieZ (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the Boys Schwinn Green Phantom?? I found one in my travels and its complete. Just wondering if its something worth garbing ????


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 15, 2011)

Sure, I garbed one a couple of months ago myself...from my observance, rarer than a black phantom...probably available for less years in the phantom's long tenure.
Personally, I like the color scheme, but as always, comes down to cost considering originality, completeness, and condition.
They hold value well in general, but without seeing it and knowing asking, I could not say anything further.
Does it excite you in looking at it?  If so, buy it!
Chris


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 15, 2011)

YA LOL I did get excited looking at it I was like huh green????? It is complete I bet it could even be road around with air in the tires. $400 for it???????????????


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 15, 2011)

400 is a very good price and probably double that in parts.
If the seat is nice, don't wait too long...pull the trigger!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Green Phantom*

I have two boys (1956 &59-last year) and a '55 girls (only year for the girls). The green (and red) Phantoms were introduced in 1950 (the second year of the Phantom model) and were made until 1959 (the last year). In my experience red seems to be rarer than green which appears to be rarer than black. There were at least a few blue boys bikes made and blue was a standard color for the girls bikes which also came in black, green, and red. The girls Phantoms appear to be much rarer than the boys bikes. At $400 I'd be all over this unless its a total POS. v/r Shawn


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 15, 2011)

No its not to bad. Its complete. ahhhhhhh My wallet will suffers yet another hit to a Vintage Bicycle. What a crime LOL


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 15, 2011)

Freakin' nice bikes Freqman. 
  StevieZ, go buy that bike! Then post photos.

I'd love to own a green Phantom.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 15, 2011)

Freqman TELLIN' IT....Straight up, I couldn't agree more....


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 16, 2011)

Going to get a hold of the guy today with the Green Phantom see if we can make a deal.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Post some pics when you get it. I'd also be interested to know what year it is. As you may know there are two different colors of red and green. Prior to '54 they were a solid color and from '54 on were opalescent (kind of a candy). v/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Jun 16, 2011)

Freqman1 said:


> Post some pics when you get it. I'd also be interested to know what year it is. As you may know there are two different colors of red and green. Prior to '54 they were a solid color and from '54 on were opalescent (kind of a candy). v/r Shawn




Thanks for all the facts about Phantoms. I've learned more in your last couple of posts than I have all week! Green are my favorites. Red is awesome too though.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2011)

No problem. I took sort of a special interest in Phantoms and did a lot of research. Besides the green ones I also have a restored '53 and an original '54 Black Phantom. I also have gathered all the right parts to build me a red one--if I ever get time! Post pics if ya get it. v/r Shawn


----------

